# Sick Platy?



## Jama (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi,

I have had a platy now for two months. It seemed to be doing fine but just recently it has had a long thin white string coming out of him. At first I just thought it was feces, but it has been there for two days. It looks really cloudy and just not like his normal feces at all. Anyone know what this could be?


----------



## Derek-M (Dec 11, 2006)

Jama said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have had a platy now for two months. It seemed to be doing fine but just recently it has had a long thin white string coming out of him. At first I just thought it was feces, but it has been there for two days. It looks really cloudy and just not like his normal feces at all. Anyone know what this could be?


It may have internal parasites... Can test the water and post up the results so we can eliminate water conditions... Where are you from? as I don't know what meds are available to you


----------



## Jama (Dec 12, 2006)

How do I test the water?

I'm from Indiana.


----------



## Derek-M (Dec 11, 2006)

Jama said:


> How do I test the water?
> 
> I'm from Indiana.


You should be able to buy these from your local fish shop (lfs) if you can't get them just now, most good stores will be able to test for you... I'm not to sure about meds in the states but I'm sure someone that is will be able to help you soon


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Before meds can be considered, water needs to be tested. If you're planning to purchase test kits, (strongly suggested) stick to liquid kits, and stay away from strip tests. Accuracy is extremely important and liquid are most accurate and test strips mosly worthless.
Once we know your test results for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, and pH, we can better help you.
What other animals are in your tank?
The more information you give us, the faster we can help.


----------

